# Homemade Vortex?



## Nate52 (Feb 2, 2022)

Anyone have luck with a homemade Vortex? I can't find them locally, and I doubt I could get one delivered by the weekend.

I'm planning to do wings for the super bowl, but want to do a practice run first. This will be my first attempt at using a kettle, too.

I figured I'd do the mixing bowl trick. I don't expect it to work as well as the real thing. But maybe good enough?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 2, 2022)

Here's something that may help...





						Vortex—Family Favorite
					

Shout out to @civilsmoker for gifting me this from the  Christmas Exchange we had. First time using it. Very, very well built. This is a homemade vortex! Vortex=Wings. Thus, wings for dinner, with Mac n cheese and roasted broccoli. Wings turned out awesome! Used a chunk of pear wood for smoke...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 2, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Here's something that may help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I had thought about that, but sourcing the materials might take longer and be more expensive than just getting a new vortex shipped here.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 2, 2022)

Congrats on the kettle! Those are awesome workhorses. You don’t have to have a vortex, people did great wings for decades without it. Don’t get me wrong, I love the vortex, but I don’t always use it and I did tasty wings for a long time without. Another option would be go with a direct medium heat cook. A Chimney full of charcoal, dump after charcoals have gone white to the first or second vent (hole). Once poured into  the Webber spread evenly and cover with lid and the damper open all the way until charcoals all have a nice white coating. Then place the wings on the direct medium heat. You have to watch them a bit more with direct medium  to prevent burning. Takes about 18 minutes this way. Another option is indirect followed by sear. Same as above, but push charcoal to one side. Put wings over area of grill with no charcoal for about 15 minutes, depending on look, then move to the direct heat over the charcoal to finish. Good luck! Take some pictures!


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 2, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Congrats on the kettle! Those are awesome workhorses. You don’t have to have a vortex, people did great wings for decades without it. Don’t get me wrong, I love the vortex, but I don’t always use it and I did tasty wings for a long time without. Another option would be go with a direct medium heat cook. A Chimney full of charcoal, dump after charcoals have gone white to the first or second vent (hole). Once poured into  the Webber spread evenly and cover with lid and the damper open all the way until charcoals all have a nice white coating. Then place the wings on the direct medium heat. You have to watch them a bit more with direct medium  to prevent burning. Takes about 18 minutes this way. Another option is indirect followed by sear. Same as above, but push charcoal to one side. Put wings over area of grill with no charcoal for about 15 minutes, depending on look, then move to the direct heat over the charcoal to finish. Good luck! Take some pictures!


Thanks for the tips. If I don't get any positive feedback on the poortex, I'll take your advice.

I've actually had this kettle for almost 13 years, but never used it. We were moving my girlfriend (now wife) out of her apartment after college graduation and her neighbor was doing the same thing. He was about to throw this in the dumpster, but offered it to us. I had no interest in cooking with charcoal at the time. Didn't realize it was worth the trouble, when a gas grill is so much easier. But I'm a bit of a hoarder, so I threw it in the moving truck.

So it bounced around with us. Garage to garage. Storage unit to storage unit. I honestly forgot I even had it until a few weeks ago. It was in a little rougher shape than I expected. But a little elbow grease and some new grates, I'll be in business.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 2, 2022)

Good call keeping the Kettle! If you've only done gas we should check if you have a Charcoal Chimney? They are about 15-20 dollars at almost any store with an average BBQ/Grill isle. You just stuff newspaper underneath the charcoal which fills the chimney and light. Let it go for 5 to 10 minutes. If your grate is rusted out or bad you can also pick up replacements at the same store. I always recommend spending the extra money for a grate that has the hinged edges that allow more charcoal to be placed in while cooking. 

Again, good luck!


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 2, 2022)

The smoker I built runs off charcoal, so I'm set with a chimney.

Both grates need to be replaced, so I'll definitely be upgrading to the hinged sides.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> can't find them locally, and I doubt I could get one delivered by the weekend



If you're an Amazon Prime member, you might be able to get a Vortex by Fri/Sat.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Anyone have luck with a homemade Vortex?
> 
> I figured I'd do the mixing bowl trick. I don't expect it to work as well as the real thing. But maybe good enough?


Not sure exactly what you mean by the mixing bowl trick, but I dont see why t wouldn't work.  Get the mixing bowl the size you want, then drill holes in the bottom, or even cut the bottom out.  It probably wont last as long as the one you buy, but will do a good job.


----------



## LakeErieSMKR (Feb 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Anyone have luck with a homemade Vortex? I can't find them locally, and I doubt I could get one delivered by the weekend.
> 
> I'm planning to do wings for the super bowl, but want to do a practice run first. This will be my first attempt at using a kettle, too.
> 
> I figured I'd do the mixing bowl trick. I don't expect it to work as well as the real thing. But maybe good enough?





Nate52 said:


> Anyone have luck with a homemade Vortex? I can't find them locally, and I doubt I could get one delivered by the weekend.
> 
> I'm planning to do wings for the super bowl, but want to do a practice run first. This will be my first attempt at using a kettle, too.
> 
> I figured I'd do the mixing bowl trick. I don't expect it to work as well as the real thing. But maybe good enough?


I use a 6x8 black pipe fitting for a wood burner  This one is about 5 years old


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Feb 2, 2022)

$25 on Amazon, next day delivery


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 2, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> If you're an Amazon Prime member, you might be able to get a Vortex by Fri/Sat.


Thats what it says for delivery, but shipping always seems to take longer these days. Plus, I have to add a day for shipping because the driver won't come up the mountain to drop off packages. I always have to wait until the next day to go to the post office and to a pickup.


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 2, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Not sure exactly what you mean by the mixing bowl trick, but I dont see why t wouldn't work.  Get the mixing bowl the size you want, then drill holes in the bottom, or even cut the bottom out.  It probably wont last as long as the one you buy, but will do a good job.


I've found a lot of videos of people cutting the bottoms out of the bowls. The people on youtube seem say it works, but I figured I'd ask the opinions of people whose opinions I trust first.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 2, 2022)

Do you have a home depot or such store near by.  I see homedepot has Flexible Duct and sheet metal Connector splice collar.  7 , 8, 10 inch diameter.  They could work in a pinch you might need to cut them to fit under your grate.


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 2, 2022)

LakeErieSMKR said:


> I use a 6x8 black pipe fitting for a wood burner  This one is about 5 years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a hell of an idea.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Feb 2, 2022)

Then I would go with the mixing bowl route


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Thanks. I had thought about that, but sourcing the materials might take longer and be more expensive than just getting a new vortex shipped here.



Just note you don't need to use stainless sheet.  I happen to have some when I built that one and honestly it only took me 30 min to make...It took longer to find a box to ship it...LOL. One could be made out of non-galvanized sheet metal.  Oh and you can just use a standard chimney starter as well.  The whole point is to focus the heat to cause convection and a chimney starter will work just fine.


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 2, 2022)

Good point. I guess I was hung up on stainless because that's what the commercial ones are made of. It probably doesn't add too much to the life of the product, just looks better.

I'll do some head scratching tomorrow to come up with my measurements.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 2, 2022)

If you trace it out on a piece of butcher paper or cardboard it will save you some time. It will look like a wide banana shape.  I took the dimensions off the vortex web page, then calculated the length of each end   Then I sketched the arc on the sheet the height distance apart....I do geometry for a living so I just sketched and cut....so sketch on paper first so you know you have the banana arc right.  Just know that the arcs are compound curved so they are not simple radius curves.  I chose to bolt vs weld because welding thin stuff like that is best with a spot welder   After bolting I doubled bolted and welded the nut so it wouldn’t ever loosen


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 3, 2022)

I started trying to figure it out, but realized there had to be an easier way. Found a website with a cone template maker and just plugged in the numbers from the Vortex website. Saved me from any trial and error. I scaled it down and printed it out on a smaller sheet to make sure it worked.

I'll have to wait for the end of the day when the office thins out to print full size. I've been here for an hour and a half and haven't really done much yet. Should probably start doing some actual work.


----------



## Newglide (Feb 3, 2022)

I've never used a vortex on my kettle to make wings. I've had mine for over 10 years and I can do some great wings.
I cook mine indirect then sear over direct. I do have hinged grates so I can add charcoal or wood chunks if I need to.
I may have to try making one and giving it a try one of these days.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 3, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> I started trying to figure it out, but realized there had to be an easier way. Found a website with a cone template maker and just plugged in the numbers from the Vortex website. Saved me from any trial and error. I scaled it down and printed it out on a smaller sheet to make sure it worked.
> 
> I'll have to wait for the end of the day when the office thins out to print full size. I've been here for an hour and a half and haven't really done much yet. Should probably start doing some actual work.
> 
> View attachment 524344


Ok I have to admit that is funny in a dry way..... The engineer runs off to do calculations and designs a template.... Only have a pre-built template maker online......  We just got a new 36 inch plotter for the office that needs a couple test prints I think...... Just be sure to over cut for your overlap where you bolt or weld.


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 3, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Ok I have to admit that is funny in a dry way..... The engineer runs of to do calculations and designs a template.... Only have a pre-built template maker online......  We just got a new 36 inch plotter for the office that needs a couple test prints it think...... Just be sure to over cut for your overlap where you bolt or weld.


Its kind of fitting, really.

My job requires me to do a little bit of engineering from time to time, even though I'm nowhere near qualified. With some help from the internet, I'm usually able to BS my way through the basic stuff. I always tell people I'm a student at YIT, the Youtube Institute of Technology.


----------

